# usb key



## maxum (May 30, 2011)

Hello. Yesterday, I installed FreeBSD 7.? release and I am not familiar with its codes. So I want to ask you how to launch a Plug-N-Play usb key.


----------



## Beastie (May 30, 2011)

This Handbook page covers all the steps you need to take in order to mount a USB storage device as a normal user.

If you're trying to "automount" the device within GNOME/KDE/etc. then please say so. If that's the case the thread should probably be moved to the appropriate subforum.


----------

